# Fall Mushrooms



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

anyone have any advice or tips and tricks on fall mushroom hunting? What thrives and where. I found some golden oysters this spring when morel hunting and some honey mushrooms a few weeks ago out in front of my house on a dying tree. 
I’d like to get out and look and see what I can find this time of year but not really sure what to look for and where/how. What’s your favorite?
Thank ahead of time!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

bloomer said:


> anyone have any advice or tips and tricks on fall mushroom hunting? What thrives and where. I found some golden oysters this spring when morel hunting and some honey mushrooms a few weeks ago out in front of my house on a dying tree.
> I’d like to get out and look and see what I can find this time of year but not really sure what to look for and where/how. What’s your favorite?
> Thank ahead of time!


there are hen of the woods, quite tasteful. They grow on oaks, may find some chicken,but chants are done.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I picked chant this weekend in 2 different spots


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

jmerx said:


> I picked chant this weekend in 2 different spots


i mean here in minnesota they are just about done


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

That was in Missouri anyway


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Hens are a good way to start. Easy ID.
My brother and i were thrilled when we were finally old enough to hit the woods with our dad and uncles.

Then came the sobering realization that we were there as pack mules.
Great eats. Find a stand of old oak and hit it when the temps are in the sixties during the day. A day or three after a drenching rain is best.


----------



## Wendelina (Jul 27, 2018)

The hens have been BOOMING in central Minnesota - I've found several beauties and my friend pulled 90 lbs of them out of her parents woods next to their farm.


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hens are great, down here in Missouri we eat Coral mushrooms. They can be found in all sorts of woods.


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

I found 3 of theses today on the same downed log but not together.Any ideas?


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

The hens are up in Northern Illinois.


----------

